# BattelCom über Router



## x-Reality (21. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Router. Hab 3 PC`s an meinem Router angeschlossen. Hab T-DSL und möchte nun auch irgennd wie Voice over IP machen. Wie z.B. mit BattelCom. Jedoch verteilt mir der Router die IP`s an die 3 PC`s. Was kann ich nun machen das es geht? Es gibt doch immer eine IP mit der ich im I-Net bin und die hat dann doch wohl der Router oder? Nun gibt der Router jedem der 3 PC`s eine feste IP. Mit der kann ich aber nix Anfangen weil ich da weder von einem der 3 PC`s einen BattelCom Server auf machen kann weder noch einen joinen. Bitte daher um Hilfe. Vielleicht gibt es ja Programme für sowas.

Gruss x-Reality

PS: Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Naj-Zero (22. Februar 2002)

ich denke mal, mal könnte die ports, über die bc läuft direkt an einen pc weiterleiten, mit dem du dann connectest, bzw. den server laufen lässt.


----------



## SQiShER (4. März 2002)

Das müsste über IP-Masquerading gehen ... hab's allerdings nur mit Linux 7.1 und IPChains gemacht ... das ist ja nicht mehr ganz up-to-date.


----------



## Tim C. (7. März 2002)

Also folgende Prinzipielle Sachen zuerst.

1) Nur einer der drei PC's kann auf einen BC Server connecten
2) Meinen Erfahrungen zu Folge kannst du hinter dem Router keinen Server hosten. Zwar können andere Player dann connecten, ihr könnt euch aber untereinander nicht hören, weil du als server auf der LAN Komponente von BC sitzt und der andere auf der Inet Komponente. Mag vielleicht nicht logisch klingen, ist aber so.

Damit du mit *einem* der drei clients auf einen bc server connecten kannst, musst du an deinem Router einen der Ports 2300-2400 sowohl im TCP als auch im UDP Modus auf die jeweilige LAN IP des Clients mappen. Des weiteren solltest du, falls möglich den DMZ Host am Router auch auf die betreffende LAN IP einstellen. Ich weiss, dass Telekom Router weder die Funktion des Portmappings noch die des DMZ Host beherrschen, hier läuft BC nicht.


----------



## Tim C. (21. März 2002)

*KLEINE KORREKTUR*

Also wenn du hinter nem router nen bc server errichten möchtest auf den auch du connecten kannst und dich die anderen leute dann auch hören, musst du die battlecom server-standalone version nutzen und noch ein paar ports mappen dann geht es.


----------

